# James river said will tow my car



## sickbaby (Nov 21, 2017)

I just had an accient on thursday morning about 80 miles from my home.
I had a rider in my car and police was in the scene saw everything, probably 80% my fault.
The cops said I couldn't drive it, my front bumper was all messed up, the internal bumper were tear off. I had my car towed back home.
The rider had report to uber after, James rives contacted my very soon. I uploaded all the information they asked for, they said after review they will give me estimate cost to the auto shop and start fixing, but they called me said have to tow my car to somewhere to inspect...
Does anyone have experience dealing with James River? I know they had bad reputation, will they just total lost the car after inspecting or it will be returned to where it picked from? I wish I can have my auto shop to get it done since it is few blocks away from my house.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sickbaby said:


> I just had an accient on thursday morning about 80 miles from my home.
> I had a rider in my car and police was in the scene saw everything, probably 80% my fault.
> The cops said I couldn't drive it, my front bumper was all messed up, the internal bumper were tear off. I had my car towed back home.
> The rider had report to uber after, James rives contacted my very soon. I uploaded all the information they asked for, they said after review they will give me estimate cost to the auto shop and start fixing, but they called me said have to tow my car to somewhere to inspect...
> Does anyone have experience dealing with James River? I know they had bad reputation, will they just total lost the car after inspecting or it will be returned to where it picked from? I wish I can have my auto shop to get it done since it is few blocks away from my house.


They will put it on a train and send it to Mexican repair shop.
You may or may not have the same engine when it returns in 4 months.

Do you have your $1,500.00 deductible ready ?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

They will try and total out the car.


----------



## sickbaby (Nov 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> They will put it on a train and send it to Mexican repair shop.
> You may or may not have the same engine when it returns in 4 months.
> 
> Do you have your $1,500.00 deductible ready ?


I thought it is a $1000?



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> They will try and total out the car.


 Yes I'm thinking about that too.
My car is 2013 nissan sentra 91k miles


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Do you have your $1,500.00 deductible ready ?


Plus the cost of the 80 mile tow. Stay tuned next month for the thread "James rives no good, rip me off"


----------



## sickbaby (Nov 21, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Plus the cost of the 80 mile tow. Stay tuned next month for the thread "James rives no good, rip me off"


They replied tow can be reimbursed.
Is was like $600+140 cop's tow


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sickbaby said:


> I just had an accient on thursday morning about 80 miles from my home.
> I had a rider in my car and police was in the scene saw everything, probably 80% my fault.
> The cops said I couldn't drive it, my front bumper was all messed up, the internal bumper were tear off. I had my car towed back home.
> The rider had report to uber after, James rives contacted my very soon. I uploaded all the information they asked for, they said after review they will give me estimate cost to the auto shop and start fixing, but they called me said have to tow my car to somewhere to inspect...
> Does anyone have experience dealing with James River? I know they had bad reputation, will they just total lost the car after inspecting or it will be returned to where it picked from? I wish I can have my auto shop to get it done since it is few blocks away from my house.


80% your fault seems like they might deactivate you anyway?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> They will try and total out the car.


If the airbags deploy
( see U.N. Agenda 21 subsection on cars and driving up costs of cars and parts with fees, taxes, legislation, hidden disposal add on taxes, ie. Tires, batteries, oil . . .)
Most insurance companies will try to total the car. Then it can only get a " Rebuilt " title if sold for salvage. Although you can purchase police and govt. Agency cars mangled & cut in half with Clear titles . . .
( beware the car with airbag light on and no wrecks recorded)
( the " repaired " rusted floorpan may actually be a mangled unibody repair)

Remember the " Passive Restraint " systems which would drive up costs and repair costs that the govt. Threatened us with when blackmailing states into passing MANDATORY SEATBELT LAWS ?
( before threatening to withold highway funds)
Well
THEY LIED.
AND MADE AIRBAGS MANDATORY ANYWAY.

NOW TAKATA AIRBAGS KILL AND MAIM PEOPLE AND ARE UNDER RECALL !

Anyone remember MANDATORY ASBESTOS IN HOSPITALS AND SCHOOLS ?

Govt. Knows Best !



Fuzzyelvis said:


> 80% your fault seems like they might deactivate you anyway?


Shhhh . . .

They are taking his car away for Public Safety . . .


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The good news is...

the damage will be more than the deductible.

That's the end of the good news...

You lost your job until they fix the car, or they total it and you replace it. (more than likely they will declare it totaled and short you a few thousand of the value. (A few thousand beyond the $1000 deductible)

Hopefully the check they cut you (AFTER!) you pay your deductible will be enough to put down for a newer used car. DON'T GO WITH A LEASE! NEVER EVER EVER!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sickbaby said:


> They replied tow can be reimbursed.
> Is was like $600+140 cop's tow


Well, if James River reply was "can be reimbursed" than I would have said "Did you know it can snow in Phoenix?"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, if James River reply was "can be reimbursed" than I would have said "Did you know it can snow in Phoenix?"


Yes
But
I CAN WIN THE LOTTERY !


----------



## sickbaby (Nov 21, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The good news is...
> 
> the damage will be more than the deductible.
> 
> ...


This is like 90% they will total it. I have gap insurance, in my situation is not too bad so I don't have make more payment for the lower value.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'd like to make a suggestion here to the OP.
1) Take the car to a cut rate independent auto shop, NOT connected to the insurance company,
2) tell them to bid it low, just a few hundred dollars under the 'totaled' number - they will look it up on Kelley and know what that number is,
3) ask the guy that's bidding it, in reality, can be repaired for the amt that insurance will give you (often times the answer is 'yes')
4) send THAT estimate to the insurance company and they will pay that amount less the deductible.
5) fix the car and drive it till the wheels fall off. 

Don't let the ins company tell you that they have to total it, or that they have to use their insurance companies repair number. In fact, don't even allow their company to look at it. If one of their adjusters wants to look at it they can, but show that adjuster the bid you already have in hand and INSIST that the 'work' be done there.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Plus the cost of the 80 mile tow. Stay tuned next month for the thread "James rives no good, rip me off"


Lol! I spotted bumper were tear off and I thought were *tore off sounded more proper.


----------



## sickbaby (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh well, I got my tow money back


----------

